# Quick Little Outing Before the Storm



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I was able to sneak out the last two Saturdays for a few hours.
Blog link shows the fun.
www.troutseeker.blogspot.com


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!

Those foam bugs I got from you awhile back slayed 'em this year. Thanks!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice fishing and well designed blog.


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

Nice work on the blog! Looks like you had some good fishing too.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Great Looking blog and fish!!!!! Love to share some moving water with you some time.

http://utahflygoddess.blogspot.com/
utahflydrifters


----------

